# What would be your dream job?



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Putting money, age, time, schooling, talent/ability, and family commitments behind what would be your dream job?  What is your job right now, do you like it?

I'm in my second year of pharmacy school.  Pharmacy is not my dream job you know, but i have a kid and im married and working as a waitress is not enough money for a kid and the lifestyle i want to live, so i had to choose a career fast within a few days i just choose pharmacy, i had the grades and i took all the classes to get into pharm school, luckily you only need 5x credits to get in which is about 2 years of undergrad work so i said what the hell, i took the pcat and scored pretty high, applied, went for an interview, and before you know it im in pharmacy school, and hey i'm helping my community in the process.  45 dollars and hour starting pay doesnt sound to shabby, if i make it through school...

So anyway, my dream job would be a photographer for huge fashion industries such as vouge or covergirl.  I would just love to see a person all dolled up and in costume on top of the grandstairway in rome, while i capture the moment, light, angles, expression, etc...

xP


----------



## Divinity (Jul 11, 2008)

To be honest, I've gone after every dream job I've wanted.  I tried modeling - couldn't stand the way they treated me.  I tried performing arts, dance specifically - still studying and working on my technique.  Never did get around to singing in the clubs, love to sing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But I am a massage therapist and LOVE it.  My next adventure is working for MAC.  I've wanted to for years and have interviewed, but just didn't have enough confidence, knowledge, experience.  So, I've been studying up on the industry and practicing like mad and as soon as I move back west this fall, I'm going for it!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 11, 2008)

To own and edit a women's lifestyle magazine. I've just always thought Cosmo, Glamour and so on follow such obvious routes with their stories, the things they focus on and the way they present themselves. I think women of greater variety are owed a lot more than the bullshit they print.

If not, to own a small business - like a boutique. I love the idea of going to one place everyday and to have working hours, but also the freedom of creativity lol. Also, i think it's cute to pass businesses down generation by generation - I always wished someone in my family had owned one!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jul 11, 2008)

I plan on staying home with my kids when I get married. But owning a little boutique would be fun.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a mechanical engineer and this is my dream job. I worked hard at school and at my job and I'm glad that my efforts have paid off. Eventually though, I would like to have my own engineering consulting firm with my husband who's also a mechanical engineer.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 11, 2008)

My dream job is a makeup artist. Im not sure if I want to do it for celebrities or what, but i want to be a makeup artist, point blank period.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love to have a little store that sold make-up, jewelry and little odds and ends. right now I'm working toward law school, and since I love law and suing people who have wronged me, it is my back-up dream job


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 11, 2008)

working for entertainment industry.. I am at the moment working on an independent project as a Production Assistant and a Script Supervisor, and few days back I casted for a short film - hope I get it.


----------



## User93 (Jul 11, 2008)

I study business admonistration and work at the offices now - office manager, receptionist, program assistant, translator. Its ok, its temporary, as i cant study and work because of college timetable, and it gives me money. I  thought office job would be better though - you know, imagining those huge office buildings, big corporations.. On the real companies are not all like that.

I always wanted to be a doctor or a nurse. But i was bad at chemistry, plus here you gotta study a lot and only then can start making money, and its so little first time


----------



## Hilly (Jul 11, 2008)

I love what I do....so that's pretty awesome, but my dream job is.......


JINGLE WRITER!


----------



## Divinity (Jul 11, 2008)

^^
Alright Hilly!  Give us a jingle!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 11, 2008)

lol...maybe i can make one up for specktra!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 11, 2008)

my dream job would be a fashion stylist! I have always loved putting outfits together for people.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 11, 2008)

haha looks like majority of us want to work with fashion/magazine/boutique shops


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_lol...maybe i can make one up for specktra!_

 
DOOO EETT!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love to be a rich person's personal shopper, that is the ultimate dream job, but once we have kids I would love to be a stay home Mommy too.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 11, 2008)

I really want to be a MUA or something with fashion, of course but aside from that I would really love to own a coffee shop/cafe.  I've wanted to do that for about 5 years now.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd want to be a photographer for National Geographic.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 11, 2008)

My dream job is pending on my exam I'm taking next week. 

I'm taking the MCAT this coming Friday. I really want to be an Ob-Gyn. 

I've loved kids since the get go. But it wasn't until my best friend was pregnant and I felt lil Mia inside her. All of a sudden, I realized this is what I want to do. Life is amazing and I just want to help.

Eventually in the end I would really like to have my own practice focused on women's health, especially these days. 

I just pray my exam goes well next week. I've been living in a hole for the past 2 months almost and make-up has been my only escape. 
I need a high score, for med-school my GPA is average but go figure for all the other grad type schools I'm above average. WHACK!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 11, 2008)

Pastry chef! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've decided to go back to school and get another degree in addition to my design degrees.  ugh so much money. lol


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha, actually I'd really want to work for MAC but I know that would never happen.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_My dream job is pending on my exam I'm taking next week. 

I'm taking the MCAT this coming Friday. I really want to be an Ob-Gyn. 

I've loved kids since the get go. But it wasn't until my best friend was pregnant and I felt lil Mia inside her. All of a sudden, I realized this is what I want to do. Life is amazing and I just want to help.

Eventually in the end I would really like to have my own practice focused on women's health, especially these days. 

I just pray my exam goes well next week. I've been living in a hole for the past 2 months almost and make-up has been my only escape. 
I need a high score, for med-school my GPA is average but go figure for all the other grad type schools I'm above average. WHACK!!_

 
Good luck on the MCAT!! Don't be worried, unplugging yourself from the world for a few months to study for the MCAT is normal.. Even though you don't see the sun for 3 months it will pay off in the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, for many years I wanted to go to medical school for anesthesia, but man.. let me tell you those malpractice fees & insurance companies will kill a sista! I decided that I'm going to go to pharmacy school, like the original poster, because of its flexibility and benefits. Even though I think it's pretty much impossible for anyone to be passionate about prescriptions and drugs. You still can't compare the PCAT to the MCAT so I am definitely feeling for you right now. I really wish you the best of luck and don't forget your index cards & caffeine pills! lol. Let us know how it goes for you.

Back on topic: My dream job is to be an anesthesiologist or to do research in either chemistry or physics (nanotechnology probably), but research just does not pay enough and is very rigorous. Though I think as a pharmacist with a Ph.D. I will be able to fulfill some of my dreams (having time & money for my family while still being able to do some research).


----------



## Bernadette (Jul 14, 2008)

My dream job is restoring and customizing classic cars. I will have my own shop someday.


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2008)

...


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 14, 2008)

Ideally I would have loved to go into medicine, not sure what branch, anything really. I was always passionate about doing that just to show the world I really cared. But in reality I'm just not smart enough - I'll never make all the A grades needed to get into med school. Since it's so competitive nowadays.

This is a bit silly but I've always wanted to be one of the princesses at Disneyworld. I absolutely love Disney, take yearly trips to WDW in Florida. I just think it'd be really fun to spread the magic. I'd love to also work for MAC at some point, just as a little earner because I can't think of anything better than being around makeup 24/7 and I'd enjoy selling MAC because I believe in it.

I'll probably end up going into Forensics though - but that's okay because I can really see myself having a future in the field and wanting to go to work everyday. You could say I'd find it very enjoyable. I'm looking at getting a degree in Forensics within the next couple of years.

Failing all that homemaker - preferrably with a rich husband to spoil me!


----------



## ColorMeMac (Jul 14, 2008)

I actually have some and I'm working towards on of them!

Neurosurgeon (What I'm working for! woohoo!)
Model 
Fashion Designer
Makeup Artist


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

If I had my way, makeup artist. I wanted to be an actress but I sucked at it so I abandoned that dream.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 14, 2008)

I would love to do something in the fashion industry but I'm not creative and I suck at drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In reality, I'd like to be a college profession in either Economics or Finance. But some of you guys' posts remind me of one of my past dreams, owning a cute coffee shop or a boutique


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 14, 2008)

My dream job was to be to be an Archaeologist. I actually did tell my parents that it was what I wanted to do when I was 11 yrs old but they said archaeologists don’t make that much money!! I have no idea how much money they make but I still think I would love to do that as a job bc I love learning about ancient people and cultures, etc. To make up for not having it as a job, I just watch a lot of documentaries and the History channel and then I research things I see that I find interesting!!
I also would have loved to study Forensic Science but I hated science in high school and only discovered how interesting it was when I was in university and it was too late!
Now, my dream job is to be a make-up artist (I’m registering tmrw, finally!!!), doing make-up for movies and then hopefully one day have my own cosmetics line.
I think you only live once so if you have the opportunity to do something you love then why not do it … and there’s no way in hell I’m going to be stuck at a desk, staring at a computer for the rest of my life!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_My dream job is pending on my exam I'm taking next week. 

I'm taking the MCAT this coming Friday. I really want to be an Ob-Gyn. 

I've loved kids since the get go. But it wasn't until my best friend was pregnant and I felt lil Mia inside her. All of a sudden, I realized this is what I want to do. Life is amazing and I just want to help.

Eventually in the end I would really like to have my own practice focused on women's health, especially these days. 

I just pray my exam goes well next week. I've been living in a hole for the past 2 months almost and make-up has been my only escape. 
I need a high score, for med-school my GPA is average but go figure for all the other grad type schools I'm above average. WHACK!!_

 
I think thats a beautiful reason to become an OBGYN.  Good luck on your MCATS, that exam is a killer, but you just have to remember that all the studying will pay off and when test time comes you will walk in the room feeling confident and calm and score well, just be calm and dont get nervous, if you walk into the room with a positive mind you will walk out feeling pretty confident.

Even if your GPA isnt a 4.0 they look at volunteering and extracurricular activities also.  Just remember to be yourself during the interview, and prepare!!!  Good luck


----------



## user79 (Jul 15, 2008)

My dream job would be a ridiulously high salary and only having to actually work whenever I felt like it! Bwahaha...


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 15, 2008)

I would like to be an architect or to run a cat shelter. My sister has always wanted the two of us to open a bookshop/coffee shop and I would probably enjoy that too.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_My dream job was to be to be an Archaeologist. I actually did tell my parents that it was what I wanted to do when I was 11 yrs old but they said archaeologists don’t make that much money!! I have no idea how much money they make but I still think I would love to do that as a job bc I love learning about ancient people and cultures, etc. To make up for not having it as a job, I just watch a lot of documentaries and the History channel and then I research things I see that I find interesting!!
I also would have loved to study Forensic Science but I hated science in high school and only discovered how interesting it was when I was in university and it was too late!
Now, my dream job is to be a make-up artist (I’m registering tmrw, finally!!!), doing make-up for movies and then hopefully one day have my own cosmetics line.
I think you only live once so if you have the opportunity to do something you love then why not do it … and there’s no way in hell I’m going to be stuck at a desk, staring at a computer for the rest of my life!!_

 
I have a friend who went into Archeology, Anthropology and Forensic Science. If you know where you want to go, she is into doing crime scene investigations with bone dating, she actually makes a really good salary. The people who don't make as much money are the ones you think of as in the field digging for "treasure" or bones from ancient cultures. They are only rich if the discover something amazing and world changing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sad that a lot of interesting careers don't pay more, because I HATE staring at a computer for hours on end. Every day when I get home from work I feel so drained and bored with my life. I want something more interesting than this!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, I'm studying Art History and Painting, and I want to run and direct my own art gallery and curate art shows that consist of Medieval art pieces. 

Right now, I'm working as an assistant to an archivist at a special collections library, which is dull and boring. In fact, I'm at work right now. Notice that I'm looking online and not cataloging boring photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I'm still working because my online database of photos is HUGE. I swear I'm working! Just hate most of the people I work with. I can't wait to be out of college and out of this crazy-conservative backwards town!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dream jobs are:
1. professional surfer. I surf all the time, I just don't have the amazing talent to surf professionally. I will forever be a rec. surfer though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. ballet dancer. I have been a dancer since I was 3. I love to dance. Unfortunately I'm 5'3" and have awkward feet and so many ballet injuries that I could never ever ever dance professionally. 

3. an aerobics instructor! I *love* to work out and do aerobics. Anything that gets me into the gym makes me SUPER SUPER SUPER happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. last but not least, a painter or a makeup artist. I love art. I love to paint. I love makeup. Makes sense, no?


----------



## panther27 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I would like to be an architect or to run a cat shelter. My sister has always wanted the two of us to open a bookshop/coffee shop and I would probably enjoy that too._

 
I love your cat shelter idea!I always hate seeing homeless cats it makes me so sad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah that is my dream job too.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I love your cat shelter idea!I always hate seeing homeless cats it makes me so sad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah that is my dream job too._

 
I think I'd spend most of the time in tears so I don't know how much help I'd be to all the poor cats who would need it!


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 16, 2008)

my dream job would be either a coroner/forensic pathologist.  that would be such an amazing field to work in.  

at one point i was about to go into mortuary school to be a funeral director & embalmer. i don't have money for medical school, so this is my #2 dream job, which is more realistic for me to complete.  buuuut, i decided to move cross-country instead.

anyway, right now i'm an admin in the construction industry so it's not related at all and not very exciting either.  IF (and that's a big if) i ever move back to tx, i will without a doubt go back to that school to be an embalmer/funeral director.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 16, 2008)

I have two dream jobs... One is working for the DEA.. lol and The other.. I want to travel the world and take pix.. that's it lol

But right now I'm a pharmacy technician *whoot, not* and i'm half way to my AA in Business/Accounting. So yea, those are both pretty far from my dream jobs.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I think I'd spend most of the time in tears so I don't know how much help I'd be to all the poor cats who would need it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know I totally agree with you,or I'd probably get attached to a few of them!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 16, 2008)

Regardless of how impossible it may be, my dream job is to be Johnny Depp's pants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously... I love my job now. I'm part of a three person team that books the Operating Rooms of one of the largest trauma hospitals in Western Canada. It's insanely busy (lunch break? what's that?) but it's incredibly interesting. Ideally, I'd like to go back to school to become a surgeon (specializing in either general or trauma). I'm glad to see so many medical-orientated people here


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 16, 2008)

My dream job is a make up artist <3


----------



## panther27 (Jul 16, 2008)

Another dream job of mine is thinking up colour combinations for MAC


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 16, 2008)

PORN STAR.

only joking....or am i? teehee. 

either make up artist/record label owner/something in music production/doctor/head cosmetics buyer for selfridges in london (£100,000 a year, company car, plus benefits, HELL YES!)... buying is what i'm aiming for really. that'll be me one day! completely contrasting jobs haha.


----------



## sweetface (Jul 17, 2008)

A professional dancer, on broadway specifically (like one of the ppl in the chorus, no leads since I don't *think* I can sing)

my "realistic" dream job is to be a dentist which I'm in the middle of applying for *fingers crossed*


----------



## sp4rkles (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to be running my own business in the fitness industry. 

I've just finished a business degree, and work in a gym in the management side of things. I plan on going back to uni and studying exercise science.


----------



## pat (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm heading towards the dental field right now, specifically dental hygiene.  I'm working my way trying to finish all the stupid pre-requisites for it.  So, I'm really aiming for finishing effing school and working my way to a good job + a good salary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a passion for teeth, hair, and makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want to give cosmetology a try because I enjoy the entire aspect of applying makeup and fixing peoples hair, BUT my parents don't approve and my parents are paying for my school (go figure).


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Regardless of how impossible it may be, my dream job is to be Johnny Depp's pants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL HAH!!! You would want him in YOUR pants not the other way around hun xD


----------



## aimee (Jul 17, 2008)

well
i work at the office
my dreamjob is becoming a Make up artist ...im working on it and if i finally get a job as a MA i will be the happiest girl alive hehe


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm a social work carer, working with people who have disabilities.

My dream job would be a psychologist or a criminal psychologist.

I wish I'd studied harder at school (but my mum passed away suddenly when I was 13, so I didn't care after that)
Now at 33, I feel too old to study for 5-7 years!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_LOL HAH!!! You would want him in YOUR pants not the other way around hun xD_

 
Haha, no that's my dream!! If we're talking jobs, I would take on the duty of covering his body


----------



## Cinci (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shell12367* 

 
_I would love to be a rich person's personal shopper, that is the ultimate dream job, but once we have kids I would love to be a stay home Mommy too._

 
Me too!  I'd love to get paid to shop!!! 


It would either be that, or own my own store, selling lingerie, loungewear, beauty products, etc, with an esthetics shop attached..  A place that women could go and get all their favourite things in one shop...


----------



## Arisone (Jul 17, 2008)

My dream job was to be an actress. I gave up on that some time ago.
My realistic dream job is to be a writer of fantasy novels.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 20, 2008)

My dream job: To be a dermatologist and have my own practice. I'm currently on my way there in school (2nd year college)! Not only that, I want to be an entrepreneur. I'm also getting into investing/real estate/stock market. Maybe have my own business... create my own skin care line?! I would love to get more into photography and graphic designing. 

I get excited thinking about all this!! I love the challenge! Unfortunately time does not let me do everything at once all the time! I will get there!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

This is going to sound nerdy lol but I would LOVE to create video games for a living....especially for Nintendo


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 20, 2008)

Executive Director for a Children's Art Gallery-it would be an institution for children (2 to 21) to learn to paint, draw, sculpt-you name it, we would have behavioral specialist there and the artwork would be displayed and whatever else i can think of. i am working on my grad degree in non-profit management so i am on the path toward my dream job. i just have to remain motivated.


----------



## concertina (Aug 20, 2008)

Gosh, my ultimate dream job...Event Planner to the Stars, maybe...or a sought-after Massage therapist...or maybe just running a small resort and spa on an island in Hawaii...or hell, maybe a Senator!! 

But in my wildest of wildest dreams that will never-ever-ever come true?....an actress doing quality films.. 

And, if I could just show my 'true colors' for a moment, being Trent Reznor's bedfellow wouldn't be a half-bad way to live this life.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

Makeup artist - definately!

and this one isnt really considered as a 'job' but i've always dreamed of being in playboy! ha i dont care


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd love to be a surgeon. But neither I nor my parents are rich and I don't want to be only starting my career at like age 30 and then have to pay off debt. I want to be starting a family by 30. 
So I'm in genetics and hope to work for a biotech company.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 21, 2008)

makeup artist or interior designer


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 21, 2008)

Makeup Artist
Interior Design
Model
Fashion Designer


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 21, 2008)

hmm...i didn't go into the family business (mortuary), used to want to be a CSI, but didn't want to be on call for things. i fear i have gotten lazy. i blame guitar hero and my current job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I would like to be a chocolatier that just "happened" to own a crazy night club since I am up at all hours, and made perfumes on my off days.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 22, 2008)

MAC Muse...and lottery winner.


----------

